# KoO DOES A LITTLE PLOWING WITH KOMMUNIST KAT



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

we finally got snow but it all came in 3 snow falls in a week. so i was asked to plow the 2km road in to a fox farm. the owner has be bouncing in and out with his chevy 4x4 so the snow was packed a bit. the KOMMUNIST KAT is a td-6 international cat with a 1929 linn tractor vee plow on the front. plus i'm runing 4 foot hydralic cyclinders for the extra high lift. to see more on the KOMMUNIST KAT click on.

http://kingofobsolete.ca/TD-6_INTERNATIONAL_CRAWLER_KK_webpage.htm

of course in the great white north we move the cat around with the SCREAMING FORD which is better known as DOUBLE DUALLY when pulling the linn tractor trailer.

http://kingofobsolete.ca/8V71_DETROIT_DIESEL_TRUCK_ENGINE_WEBPAGE.htm

thansk


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

here we are plowing, since it is the great hwite north and lots of rocks, i run shoes on the bottom of my plows so they don't dig in. all we want to do is shave the snow off and leave a nice base.

thansk


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

did 2 trips in and out to get the snow pushed back in the trees. nice little drive after lunch, LOL

thansk


----------



## Bigblue250 (Oct 23, 2003)

I love old iron, good to see your not afraid to use it. That stuff will outlast the new junk 10 times over, hell it already has.


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk, we had a lot of money riding on the old cat last feburary because he had to get this winter road in.

http://kingofobsolete.ca/eden_lake_road_break_2006_WEBPAGE.htm

it is a 4 parts adventure and this old cat will walk on walk, LOL

thansk


----------



## Duracutter (Oct 25, 2006)

KingofObsolete said:


> thansk, we had a lot of money riding on the old cat last feburary because he had to get this winter road in.
> 
> http://kingofobsolete.ca/eden_lake_road_break_2006_WEBPAGE.htm
> 
> ...


Great web page and good story. Nice work, different than anything a guy does in the city.

Must have been fun besides hard work.


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk, the old equipmnet is a lot of work, but fun as you say.

thansk


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

When were those pictures taken?


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk, the pictures were taken about 60 kms south east of lynn lake on the so called road to thompson. here is a link to the town's website. also excellent fishing on eden lake too.

http://www.lynnlake.ca/Directions_to_Lynn_Lake.html

thansk


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

ok, since you guys have been good, i'll give you another picture, LOL

thansk


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

after yesterday's snow storm, i got to do a little plowing in town, LOL

thansk


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

another excellent picture except for my stipid camera made it dark, oh well.

thansk


----------



## mark m (Nov 12, 2006)

that was very cooool THANKS:yow!:


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

how about boosting the big cat so then i can really push the snow, LOL

thansk


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

Great shots. I would love to play in all that. How come you don't use the bigger toy there?


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

playing, that is what we did today, but no plowing. i was setting the injection timing on te td-9 known as BAD BUSINESS, so i had to work the engine. good thing there was no school today for the kids, LOL

thansk


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

we don't use bigger toys because i play on ice and such. these cats are easy to slavage when you sink them, LOL

here is BAD BUSINESS on the trail with the kids behind.

thansk


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Great pics as usual King! :salute:


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk, here is 2 cats in a little shop, talk about crowded, LOL

thansk


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

ok, now the picture, maybe?????

thansk


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

This is the first time I have seen this thread. Very cool and informative.:salute:


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk, when i bought this computer 3 years ago,

http://kingofobsolete.ca/NEWSLETTER_36.htm

i met don campbell, now this guys plows and blows a lot of snow. check it out.

http://www.doncampbellmodels.com/

glad you enjoy.

thansk


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

When it works the old iron is great... On the ranch we have a D-4 cat from the 50s. The company I used to work for had a Cat #12 grader about the same vintage. The #12 had a straight pipe, I loved the sound of the engine.

When everything works that looks like a lot of fun. Excellent pictures


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

the same engine is in the d6 9u cats like THE HOOD, with the straight pipe in front of you instead of behind you like on the grader, excellent sound when pushing a huge amount of snow.

http://kingofobsolete.ca/d6_9u_the_hood_webpage.htm

thansk


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

KoO,

I've greatly enjoyed your web page, great stuff. I love tinkering with older vehicles and equipment, not quite as old as your's though. You've got some good ideas and different ways of doing things, different is good. I especially like your "recycling" of steel for other projects. Thanks for the time you put in to show the rest of us what you're up to, keep it coming. Oh yeah and have a happy thanksgiving.:salute:


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk, but we ate our canadian turkey a month ago. could never figure out why we can't have the smae thanksgivening, we share all other holidays. oh well, LOL

glad you enjoy what we do in the great white north. i could never afford to do these projects with new steel since we have no budget, LOL

thansk


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

The pony engines on the old cats are a lot a fun. Once day we were starting the #12, I was opening the petcock for the gas on the starting engine. Well the guy on the other side of the machine hit the starter before my hand was out of there. Well the plug wires are old... I got a really good shock.

I was running a loader and for the next half hour I had a twitch of in my right hand and every one got a really good chuckle... Well most everyone.


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

yes those pup motors caused a lot of guys to drink proffessionally, LOL

the mags sure can be a powerful spark and jump to anything. i removed my pup motors and put electric starters on for $500.00 cdn per cat plus batteries. it is cheap and they start really good. 

thansk


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

another snow storm today in the great white north, so i splashed a little paint on the KOMMUNIST KAT. LOL

thansk


----------

